

Ask HN: What to do if your CTO is the least technical person on the team? - CTOstink

He&#x27;s one of the three founders and was put in that possible because out of the founders he&#x27;s the only technical person but has no real CS background and it shows
======
blainer1
Depending on his personality and willingness to listen, this may be workable.
He may need to add a Mgr, Sr Mgr, or Director level of software
dev/engineering if the team needs direct leadership or are more junior. If he
is arrogant, you may need to find a greener pasture.

~~~
jburwell
To expand a bit on @blaineri's thoughts, the role of CTO encompasses both
internal technical leadership and external technical representation functions.
To work, he needs to delegate his internal technical leadership
responsibilities to a VP/Director of Engineering, listen to his technical
staff, and be capable of representing the technical aspects of the company
competently to customers, partners, and investors. If these three conditions
are in place, there is no concern. Otherwise, run, don't walk, away.

